# Embroidery for Infant Tees - Itchy or not?



## Hippopotamus (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'm considering having infant tees embroidered, but have heard that the embroidery can be somewhat itchy for babies, is there a way I can minimize this possibility? 

The work I hope to have done is fairly simple (not very much detailed stitching), but it does run accross the width of the chest area - about 5" WIDTH and 1"HEIGHT.

Any advise or opinions would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I personally wouldnt advise it im an adult and embroidered shirts bother me....lol 

But Ive seen kids clothes with it so im sure it'll work out.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Any good embroidery shop will know to iron on a soft backing to cover the embroidery and thread tails. We do it all of the time.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

When we produce clothing for babies, we don't use embroidery. We usually talk clients out of it because it is itchy, even with the backing. On accessories are ok, but not on clothing close the skin.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> Any good embroidery shop will know to iron on a soft backing to cover the embroidery and thread tails. We do it all of the time.
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread


hey jim is that the backing from gunold where it sticks? does it peel off?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Embroidery Stitch Covering - Soft Fusible to Protect Skin From Embroidery Stitches - AllStitch LLC
RNK Distributing

I use the floriani dreamweave , but as far as I know you can also use a lightweight fusible interfacing in a pinch. I've never tried anything from Gunold, but I'm sure they have similar things. Once on, it does not come off, and I think I've heard somewhere that the fusible interfacing may not wear as well as the floriane does. I have a daughter who is ADHD and VERY particular with how things feel. She has no complaints so far(well, at least on the embroidery part) 

Jim
Embellishments in Thread

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## Hippopotamus (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you guys for all the info - its helped a huge bunch. I'm having a couple of samples done. I'll let you know how they turn out.
Thanks again!


----------

